# Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?



## Zinne89 (21. November 2015)

*Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

Hallo zusammen,


ich hatte nebenbei auf meiner Sata Platte das Windows 7 noch mitlaufen lassen, nun soll das Windows runter wie kann ich vorgehen ?

(sind noch andere Programme installiert die allerdings über Win10 laufen und deswegen ohne formatieren)


Danke 


Gruß
Zinne


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

Ordner \Windows auf der zweiten Platte im Explorer löschen, ggf. Installation noch aus der Windows Boot-Konfiguration entfernen.


----------



## Zinne89 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

Das funktioniert leider nicht weil ich keine TrustInstaller Rechte habe......



MFG


----------



## mattinator (21. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

Vorher über Sicherheit den Besitz rekursiv übernehmen und danach rekursiv Vollzugriff erlauben.


----------



## Zinne89 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

In der Systemsteuerung und Sicherheit meinst du?


----------



## mattinator (22. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

Nein. Im Windows Explorer Besitzer ändern:
- Mausklick mit rechter (!) Taste auf den (alten !) Windows-Ordner
- im aufgeblendeten Kontextmenü auf Eigenschaften
- Reiter Sicherheit
- Button Erweitert
- Reiter Besitzer
- Button Berarbeiten ...
- im Bereich "Besitzer ändern nach:" unter Name Deinen Benutzernamen auswählen
- Checkbutton "Besitzer der Objekte und untergeordneten Container ersetzen" aktivieren
- Übernehmen-Button
- in der nachfolgenden Messagebox OK
- alle vorher geöffneten Dialogboxen mit OK beenden
Danach analog über das Kontextmenü des (alten !) Windows-Verzeichnisses die Rechte ändern. Wenn Du dafür auch noch mal detailliertere Info's benötigst, einfach nachfragen.


----------



## Zinne89 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

Danke dir   gebe Bescheid ob ich es hinbekomme habe. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


leider klappt es irgendwie nicht.... jetzt meckert er das er von Zinne die Berichtigung möchte um den Ordner zu löschen, kannst du mir hierbei nochmal helfen ?

mfg


----------



## Zinne89 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

Könntet ihr mir das nochmal erklären??? 


Mfg


----------



## mattinator (26. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

Sry, hatte erst kein Windows 7 und dann ganz vergessen. Im Windows Explorer Deinem Nutzer Vollzugriff gewähren:
- Mausklick mit rechter (!) Taste auf den (alten !) Windows-Ordner
- im aufgeblendeten Kontextmenü auf Eigenschaften
- Reiter Sicherheit
- Button Erweitert
- Reiter Bereichtigungen
- Button Berechtigungen ändern ...
- Checkbutton "Alle Berechtigungen für untergeordnete Objekte durch vererbbare Berechtigungen von diesem Objekt ersetzen" aktivieren
- Button Hinzufügen...
- im Eingabebereich unter "Geben Sie die zu verwendenden Objektnamen ein" Deinen Nutzernamen eintragen
- OK-Button
- im nächster Dialogbox im Bereich Berechtigungen, Zeile Vollzugriff die Spalte Zulassen markieren
- OK-Button
- im übergeordneter Dialogbox OK-Button
- in Dialogbox Windows-Sicherheit die Frage "Möchten Si den Vorgang fortsetzen ?" mit Ja-Button bestätigen
- alle vorher geöffneten Dialogboxen mit OK beenden
Danach sollte auch das Löschen im Explorer funktionieren.


----------



## Zinne89 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

Danke nochmal mattinator jetzt hat es geklappt


----------



## mattinator (29. November 2015)

*AW: Windows 7 von zweiter Festplatte löschen ohne zu formatieren ?*

Freut mich, ist schon etwas kompliziert mit Windows. Mit einem Linux-Live-System wäre es ggf. etwas einfacher gegangen.


----------

